# Canadian HAM's?



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone here based in Canada? 

I've been licensed since 2004; I'm primarily on the radio when I'm working performance car rallies; controlling stages, spectator control, course work. 

I'm based in Northern Ontario, but I don't get to use the radio much right now... the wife just doesn't know what to think of it.


----------

